# New Happy Tiguan owner!



## johnnyg67 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's been a long time.. Just picked this up today! Dumped the Outback Touring XT..


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Tiguan. 

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## hedqe (Aug 28, 2021)

johnnyg67 said:


> It's been a long time.. Just picked this up today! Dumped the Outback Touring XT..
> View attachment 114410


I love the all black look!


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

That's a nice look!


----------



## kickice24 (Apr 15, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

SE R Line w/ Black Package?

I'm still wondering why they didn't include LED headlamps with this trim.

Nice ride.


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats, I recently picked up mine 3 weeks ago (not R-line tho).


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

excellent! congrats


----------



## ZonaVW (Apr 6, 2021)

looks awesome!!


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Same here, congrats.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

johnnyg67 said:


> It's been a long time.. Just picked this up today! Dumped the Outback Touring XT..
> View attachment 114410


Super curious how you are enjoying it? I’ve got a deposit down to get a 2022 SEL R-Line, also dumping a 22 Outback Touring XT (the driving experience doesn’t match the cost for me).


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Super curious how you are enjoying it? I’ve got a deposit down to get a 2022 SEL R-Line, also dumping a 22 Outback Touring XT (the driving experience doesn’t match the cost for me).


I have a 2020 SEL Prem R Line and it's a fantastic car. It's funny, but you won't find many reviews on the car or see it pop up on the top lists for SUVs. But the reviews I'm able to find usually offer very good feedback.

The interior space is above the price point. Build quality is superb. The only complaint I have is the engine. The car is slow, no way around it.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> Super curious how you are enjoying it? I’ve got a deposit down to get a 2022 SEL R-Line, also dumping a 22 Outback Touring XT (the driving experience doesn’t match the cost for me).


My wife's 2020 Outback Onyx would absolutely DESTROY my 2021 SEL Premium R-Line Tiguan in acceleration. They have DUMBED down the 2.0L turbo (hers is 2.0 turbo as well).
I am "OK" with it for now, but am seriously considering a tune (I hate to F up my warranty).
Why do they put a 180ish HP engine in an SUV?
The engine is capable of much more, but I'm guessing that "recent" incidents made them take a really close look at emissions.

Sad, because with another 60-70HP, the vehicle could be BEST IN CLASS.

Just my .02


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> I have a 2020 SEL Prem R Line and it's a fantastic car. It's funny, but you won't find many reviews on the car or see it pop up on the top lists for SUVs. But the reviews I'm able to find usually offer very good feedback.
> 
> The interior space is above the price point. Build quality is superb. The only complaint I have is the engine. The car is slow, no way around it.


That is what I have seen, everyone says how it rides so well and feels solid, exactly the aspect I find rather lacking on Subaru. I test drove a 21 and for city driving the car felt perfectly peppy, I know I’m gonna lose my rocket launching ability to pass on the interstate but I need to stop speeding anyway .


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My wife's 2020 Outback Onyx would absolutely DESTROY my 2021 SEL Premium R-Line Tiguan in acceleration. They have DUMBED down the 2.0L turbo (hers is 2.0 turbo as well).
> I am "OK" with it for now, but am seriously considering a tune (I hate to F up my warranty).
> Why do they put a 180ish HP engine in an SUV?
> The engine is capable of much more, but I'm guessing that "recent" incidents made them take a really close look at emissions.
> ...



The Tiguan would be in Audi territory at that point. They don't want that happening.

180ish HP is pretty standard for most "Compact" SUVs. I've done lots of research, and most of the top offerings have about this much power.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> That is what I have seen, everyone says how it rides so well and feels solid, exactly the aspect I find rather lacking on Subaru. I test drove a 21 and for city driving the car felt perfectly peppy, I know I’m gonna lose my rocket launching ability to pass on the interstate but I need to stop speeding anyway .


I just use my Golf R for that


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My wife's 2020 Outback Onyx would absolutely DESTROY my 2021 SEL Premium R-Line Tiguan in acceleration. They have DUMBED down the 2.0L turbo (hers is 2.0 turbo as well).
> I am "OK" with it for now, but am seriously considering a tune (I hate to F up my warranty).
> Why do they put a 180ish HP engine in an SUV?
> The engine is capable of much more, but I'm guessing that "recent" incidents made them take a really close look at emissions.
> ...


Yah I’ve seen that in reviews and test drove one, for me in the city just that 0-40 speed range is perfectly quick I didn’t feel like it was any less zippy off a light or turning onto another rode and getting up to the speed limit, the highway merging and passing will take a hit which is sad but eh, the pros of the Tiguan far outweigh the speed of my XT.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> I just use my Golf R for that


I looked at the 22 R but it’s just past the point I’m comfortable spending on a car. I wanna have some cash left over for tuition expenses and general savings ect.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> I looked at the 22 R but it’s just past the point I’m comfortable spending on a car. I wanna have some cash left over for tuition expenses and general savings ect.


I have a '19 R, and got it brand new for a steal. It's worth more now than what I paid over 2 years ago.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> I have a '19 R, and got it brand new for a steal. It's worth more now than what I paid over 2 years ago.


I heard new Rs are being ordered at invoice price, which surprised me, I’d think dealers would be marking tf out of them.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> The Tiguan would be in Audi territory at that point. They don't want that happening.
> 
> 180ish HP is pretty standard for most "Compact" SUVs. I've done lots of research, and most of the top offerings have about this much power.


Pretty sure my wife's 2020 Subaru Outback is considered in the same "class" as the Tiguan.
I'm not saying that I do not enjoy my new Tiguan, but after riding in hers (and replacing my 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder VR4 w/ 300+ AWD HP), its a bit underwhelming.....

I am a bit sour (if you haven't read other post by me) because of other issues (B-pillar, CarNet) that I never thought I would experience in a 2021 Tiguan.

At this point, I have rode out the storms....

Bob.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pretty sure my wife's 2020 Subaru Outback is considered in the same "class" as the Tiguan.
> I'm not saying that I do not enjoy my new Tiguan, but after riding in hers (and replacing my 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder VR4 w/ 300+ AWD HP), its a bit underwhelming.....
> 
> I am a bit sour (if you haven't read other post by me) because of other issues (B-pillar, CarNet) that I never thought I would experience in a 2021 Tiguan.
> ...


Top 3 selling SUVs in America

1. Rav4 @ 203 HP
2. CRV @ 190 HP
3. Nissan Rogue @ 181 HP

Hard to compare a 300 HP AWD vehicle to an SVU. SUVs are not meant to be fast, for the most part. But like I said, the power in the Tiguan is underwhelming.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

2020 Subaru Outback.
260 HP.
2.0L turbo.

Something seems amiss...

Bob.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 2020 Subaru Outback.
> 260 HP.
> 2.0L turbo.
> 
> ...


There are tons of SUVs with lots of HP. Of course they exist. The common ones in this class, however, do not.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Still have never understood why when people need power/pick up in their Tiguan they don't drop it into manual and downshift, that thing can fly if you drive it that way. Nothing I do often, but if I have to merge into a highway, drop to 3rd and I'm passed everyone.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

Zabes64 said:


> Still have never understood why when people need power/pick up in their Tiguan they don't drop it into manual and downshift, that thing can fly if you drive it that way. Nothing I do often, but if I have to merge into a highway, drop to 3rd and I'm passed everyone.


Dude, it's a slow car. LoL


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I am guessing your name it Bradley, and also that you are from Hawaii?
My 2021 Atlantic Blue Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line absolutely is an awesome vehicle (and turns heads as well).
I drove both a 2021 Tiguan and a 2021 Atlas at the local dealer before Out of State purchasing my Tiguan.
I knew what I was getting.
I am 64 and really don't need the "speed" aspect, just trying to say that with some tweeks, this could be again, at the top of its class.

Bob.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Congrats you all with your new Tiguan. When you are ready and want that extra HP up to 65hp and torque up to 83ft-lbs, get either the Unitronic stage 1+ or the APR stage 1. As for me I did not care about the warranty so I got the Unitronic stage 1+ one month after the ecu tune was released to the public and my Tiguan only have about 1500 miles.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I am guessing your name it Bradley, and also that you are from Hawaii?
> My 2021 Atlantic Blue Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line absolutely is an awesome vehicle (and turns heads as well).
> I drove both a 2021 Tiguan and a 2021 Atlas at the local dealer before Out of State purchasing my Tiguan.
> I knew what I was getting.
> ...


Your assumptions are correct, and I completely agree with you.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, and let's not forget that the Tiguan is hands down the best looking SUV out there. The symmetry is magic. VW nailed the design from all angles. I realize this is subjective, but the SUV / crossover segment is getting pretty ugly if you ask me.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> Oh, and let's not forget that the Tiguan is hands down the best looking SUV out there. The symmetry is magic. VW nailed the design from all angles. I realize this is subjective, but the SUV / crossover segment is getting pretty ugly if you ask me.


Not to mention the fit and finish of them. It’s a Q5lite if you ask me. Heck I’ve driven both and besides performance, the overall ride quality and cabin noise is practically identical. So solid, it’s so refreshing coming from a Subaru.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's the duo living rent free in my garage.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> Here's the duo living rent free in my garage.
> 
> View attachment 118689


Garage Goals, wow I love the Tiguan more everytime I see them. Specifically the R line.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

OhioSpyderman said:


> My wife's 2020 Outback Onyx would absolutely DESTROY my 2021 SEL Premium R-Line Tiguan in acceleration. They have DUMBED down the 2.0L turbo (hers is 2.0 turbo as well).
> I am "OK" with it for now, but am seriously considering a tune (I hate to F up my warranty).
> Why do they put a 180ish HP engine in an SUV?
> The engine is capable of much more, but I'm guessing that "recent" incidents made them take a really close look at emissions.
> ...


It's the Tiguan's own popularity that is driving the stake through the engine performance. Because the CAFE averages are based on the fleet mpg, it's the most popular vehicle that will be burdened with the job of keeping those numbers down. The Tiguan is VW's most popular model, so it gets the crippled engine, running on a 0W-20 oil and all of the internal modifications nessisary to survive that insult.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

GregRob said:


> It's the Tiguan's own popularity that is driving the stake through the engine performance. Because the CAFE averages are based on the fleet mpg, it's the most popular vehicle that will be burdened with the job of keeping those numbers down. The Tiguan is VW's most popular model, so it gets the crippled engine, running on a 0W-20 oil and all of the internal modifications nessisary to survive that insult.


Didn't realize the numbers were so lopsided until I just looked them up. The Tiguan sold something like 8x as many units as the Atlas, worldwide.

Although I agree with what you're saying, common place usually means variety. They most common in the lineup often excites car manufacturers and provokes options outside of the less popular. Take the Honda Civic for example. You can get the boring base trim crappy engine, or you can get a Civic Type R with over 300 BHP. My point being, I paid over 40K USD for my 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line. I feel like a better performing engine with more HP should have been an option for the price mark up.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> Didn't realize the numbers were so lopsided until I just looked them up. The Tiguan sold something like 8x as many units as the Atlas, worldwide.
> 
> Although I agree with what you're saying, common place usually means variety. They most common in the lineup often excites car manufacturers and provokes options outside of the less popular. Take the Honda Civic for example. You can get the boring base trim crappy engine, or you can get a Civic Type R with over 300 BHP. My point being, I paid over 40K USD for my 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line. I feel like a better performing engine with more HP should have been an option for the price mark up.


While I personally think the performance is fine for the vehicle, I understand being peeved, the pricing of the 21 R-Line Premium's are equal to a Outback XT Touring, which from a performance view doesn't make sense. Which explains why the 22 is dropping down to the 36.5k MSRP, putting it inline with a fully loaded Forester (which has a far more equivalent power plant) while easily out classing that vehicle in terms of interior appointments/tech/amenities.


----------



## aloha_from_bradley (Apr 14, 2021)

O-Deer said:


> While I personally think the performance is fine for the vehicle, I understand being peeved, the pricing of the 21 R-Line Premium's are equal to a Outback XT Touring, which from a performance view doesn't make sense. Which explains why the 22 is dropping down to the 36.5k MSRP, putting it inline with a fully loaded Forester (which has a far more equivalent power plant) while easily out classing that vehicle in terms of interior appointments/tech/amenities.


The top line Tiguan was outclassing it in all of those areas anyway. The added HP would have just been a bonus.

Just my 2c


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

aloha_from_bradley said:


> The top line Tiguan was outclassing it in all of those areas anyway. The added HP would have just been a bonus.
> 
> Just my 2c


I don't disagree, saw a 22 SE R Line today, I guess dealers are now starting to get them, I am on the edge of my proverbial seat waiting for a SEL R-Line with the brown interior to come in.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

OhioSpyderman said:


> 2020 Subaru Outback.
> 260 HP.
> 2.0L turbo.
> 
> ...


Umm, its a 2.4L engine not a 2.0L
And if you want more power go APR+ for 242hp .. CARB approved and powertrain warranty for length of the VW warranty. It's a conservative tune.


----------



## Canedude08 (Sep 22, 2021)

Just got my R-Line black 10 days ago. Great car so far, although I've had a bit of a hiccup with the infotainment system. A lot of people complain about the power, but she has more than enough power to get by. I commute on the freeway here in AZ, and she passes easily.


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pretty sure my wife's 2020 Subaru Outback is considered in the same "class" as the Tiguan.
> I'm not saying that I do not enjoy my new Tiguan, but after riding in hers (and replacing my 1995 Mitsubishi 3000GT Spyder VR4 w/ 300+ AWD HP), its a bit underwhelming.....
> 
> I am a bit sour (if you haven't read other post by me) because of other issues (B-pillar, CarNet) that I never thought I would experience in a 2021 Tiguan.
> ...



I had a 2017 Outback. I liked a lot about it, but the CVT killed it for me. I don't have high expectations of power or speed, but CVT sucks.

This summer I got a 2019 Tiguan. I knew what I was getting into speed/power wise, but at least it drives like I expect it to. More than once when needing to get moving in the Outback... it just did nothing.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

You have the 2.4 L Turbo engine?
Cause her's kicks butt, like RIGHT now!!!

Bob.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

albert_m3 said:


> I had a 2017 Outback. I liked a lot about it, but the CVT killed it for me. I don't have high expectations of power or speed, but CVT sucks.
> 
> This summer I got a 2019 Tiguan. I knew what I was getting into speed/power wise, but at least it drives like I expect it to. More than once when needing to get moving in the Outback... it just did nothing.


Yah my 22 XT has done that and the cvt is just like frozen at 4000 rpm and is literally not accelerating the car and I’m like WTF R U DOING CAR. Come off the throttle and try again and then the cvt magically reconnects to the engine.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> You have the 2.4 L Turbo engine?
> Cause her's kicks butt, like RIGHT now!!!
> 
> Bob.


Mine does, the 15-19 Outbacks weren’t available in a turbo charged configuration, it was 2.5 4 cylinder NA or 3.6 6 cylinder NA


----------

